

Apple Shares Could Top $1,600 in Three Years - rblion
http://www.cnbc.com/id/49008812

======
s_henry_paulson
Don't look now, but the DOW Jones can jump to 36,000 in the same amount of
time.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dow_36,000>

